# Laelia purpurata Time!!



## Drorchid (Jun 4, 2009)

As other people have been posting pictures of their Laelia purpurata's (sorry I still cannot call them Sophronitis purpurata's), I thought I would post some of ours that are currently in bloom.

One of my favorites: Laelia purpurata 'Schusteriana':







Close up:






Another semi-alba with a carmine colored lip:






Laelia purpurata 'Sanguinea'






A cross I made between a 'Schusteriana' and a 'Sanguinea' type:






A cross between two coerulea types ((Werkhauseri' x 'Ardosia'):






Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2009)

Omg!!!! useless to look for the best, they all are beauties!!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish mine flowers as nice!

Ramon


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2009)

I just love these laelias, Robert! And I too refuse to call them Sophronitis. 

Here is my Werkhauserii:


----------



## Candace (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous. I love purps.


----------



## Paul (Jun 4, 2009)

wow!! these flowers are just incredible!!


----------



## Hera (Jun 4, 2009)

Gotta love the lip!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

I cannot understand why these beauties are not Laelias but are in the same group as cernua and coccinea -- it just doesn't make sense!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning all! I love the shape and the contrasting colour!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 4, 2009)

nikv said:


> I just love these laelias, Robert! And I too refuse to call them Sophronitis.
> 
> Here is my Werkhauserii:



Well you don't have to, the new genus is Cattleya!


Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet! I love the "bloody one" especially. I have a small division of _Werkhauserii_ that I'm hoping will flower before I'm gone. Definitely these look more Catt than Soph.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! I especially love the 'Schusteriana'. That's a show piece!


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 5, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## arcticshaun (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww man, I wish it was purpurata time at my place.

Shaun


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't worry, the species name will change again next month and I'll insist on accurate tags when I order all of those! :evil:


----------

